
Ask HN: Is it inadvisable to re-apply to a company that rejected you? - _bxg1
I recently went through an interview process at a company I like, in which I made it to the very last round before being turned down in favor of another candidate. It&#x27;s a moderately large company, with many teams, and there&#x27;s now a different opening that I might be a slightly better fit for.<p>Is it weird to try again without giving it some time (and gaining some experience)? Will I look desperate? Is it a general faux pas in any way?
======
codezero
Talk to whoever you were working with on the recruiting side and ask them when
you can reapply. Most larger companies have some fixed time, like after six
months. If you can get feedback on the rejection that'd be helpful but don't
expect it.

------
ToFab123
What harm to you could possibly come from re-applying? If you like this
company, then give it at a go. If they say no again you are no worse off than
before. Who knows, they might say yes, if you give them another chance.

edit: Re-applying for the same position right after the have rejected you will
not be successful i my guess. I have been in my current job for 17 years now.
My first interview was not successful. I reapplied after 1 year and got the
job, so yes, it is possible to get the job the second time around. Good luck

~~~
_bxg1
I may not have been clear; when I said "different opening" I meant a somewhat
different job title

~~~
ToFab123
Then go for it. The application might be handled by people that are looking
for a completely different skill set etc as with the first application. Go for
it and best of luck!

